# New Adria 3 way



## 106400

I am looking to sell a brand new Adria 3 way van . It was won in a competition but is not something I really need.
Could anyone here suggest the best way to go about selling it, from your experiences.
If I am breaking any forum rules by mentioning this (I am not blatantly trying to advertise the sale) I apologise and feel free to remove the post.
Otherwise all ideas and suggestions gratefully received.

Thanks.


----------



## 106439

Hi Probably your best bet would be to ask the dealer handing it over to sell it on your behalf i am sure they would do that for a small commission you may not even have to register it.


----------



## 106400

Hadn't even thought of that - good idea, thank you.


----------



## raymondr

*Adria 3 way*

What do you mean "3 way" ? Do you mean the Adria Twin which has berths for 3 ? I am interested in buying a new Twin.
RaymondR


----------



## Guest

Not the same van, 3 way has lift up top.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Get with the proramme raymond..
Adria import 3 panel vans into UK
The Twin on Fiat Ducato
The Van M on Renault Master
The 3 Way on Renault Trafic with extending roof (think standard VW Camper layout).
They don't bring the:
Club and Club D on Fiat Ducato
Maxivan on high roof Ducato
into the UK.
I was only thinking yesterday that I'd not seen a 3 Way at all since it was launched last year but I've seen loads of new Twins and Van Ms.


----------



## 106400

Click here for link to Adria site to check out the 3 way


----------



## 107050

*Adria 3 Way*

Hi I would be interested in buying your Van - can you message me and perhaps we can come to an arrangment.


----------



## 106400

The van is now being advertised on this sites ad's if anyone is interested.


----------

